# Please Critique my new mare!



## Easter (Dec 24, 2011)

I just got this pretty girl yesterday! She is my very first horse, and I would like to know what you guys think of her Confo, and what type of western event she would be suited to! I know these aren't ideal Confo pictures, but I will be more then happy to go take more. Be harsh! I know she is slightly cow hocked, but thats all I see. I know she is in no way perfect. Like mentioned, she isn't standing square in the pictures, and she may be standing in a way that makes her look different than she is, so if better pictures as needed please tell me.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't have anything constructive to say - just what a terribly cute horse!! Enjoy the future with her!!


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats on your first horse! She sure is pretty!

I haven't done horse judging in like 6 years, but Ill try to point out some things. I'm not as good as some others on here!

In the first picture she looks buck kneed, but that could be an illusion from the leaves and stuff. I think you are right about cow hocked, but there's not a good enough picture for me to see that completely. Also maybe ewe necked? I'm not sure if that is the right term and maybe it's just her higher withers, but something looks off about her neck. (Not in a bad way!) Her back also seems a bit long compared to her croop. I'm not the best on legs, but her pasterns look nice 

Wait for a more educated critique though because all I can really say for sure is that she's purdy


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

My biggest complaint is her legs. And they aren't terrible by a long shot, but they have inadequate bone to support her body mass. Yes, she is over at the knee, but that's not the end of the world. I don't see cow hocks from those photos. Nice shoulder. Looks like she may have a "bubble butt" disguising a more angled pelvis, which may cut into her strength from behind. Her natural headset is a little high for WP, but the rest of her looks suited for it. Maybe lower-level reining? Cute horse.


----------



## Easter (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you for the positive critiques!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Agree with Bubba about the legs, her front wheels have some issues from the knee down. They aren't the best and she has far less bone in the front cannons than the back. Her hocks are on the higher side as well. I DO like her back length and her topline is level if not even a little uphill. In some pics her neck looks a tad short, and then in some not so much. Hard to make a real accurate call on that one. She's carrying a lot more weight than she should, and needs to be fitted up some. But for a first horse, if she's got a great mind set....you will have a lot of fun with her, and that is what matters.


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats on your first horse!!
I think she is beautiful! I agree with the above posts. Except that I don't think she has a ewe- neck.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think there's a lot to like about this mare. Her back is short and her neck is NOT ewe necked. There is a dip in front of the wither bone and this can develop after the horse is ridden too long in false collection; breaking at the third vertebrae of the neck, rather than the poll, and coming behind the bit. The muscles that are normally there then atrophy and leave that dip.

Her knees look a little light of bone and tied in behind, more on her right than left. I do not see cow hocked and I think her rear legs have good angle and sufficient bone.
She is not the sturdiest horse I have seen, but has very nice balance, a lovelyhead and will be a nice west. plea. horse, if you ask me.


----------



## Easter (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you! Do you think she will require leg protection? Should she hold up well for trail riding, and just running around the field for fun? I may eventually train her for wp.


----------



## Easter (Dec 24, 2011)

Update. She of Impressive breeding, and I believe I saw some qwivers during her dinner tonight. I believe her previous owner she she 'thought' she was negitive, and I was planning to get her tested anyway.. but, frankly, I'm really worried. Should she fine for riding tomorrow? I'm talking to the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Post her pedigree.


----------



## Easter (Dec 24, 2011)

She is not listed on all breed at the moment, but here are her papers :
If you need a more clear picture let me know.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I can't find her sire's HYPP status. Her grandfather, unfortunately, was N/H. I would definitely get her tested....


----------



## Easter (Dec 24, 2011)

That is currently my goal. I'm worried sick, even though I know it can be 'dealt' with, so to speak. Thank you for your quick response.


----------



## onions (Dec 25, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I think there's a lot to like about this mare. her neck is NOT ewe necked.
> There is a dip in front of the wither bone
> 
> .


you like a horse because her neck is not ewe necked.

i thought it would be normal to have the dip?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am guessing he is N/H at least as he has a foal out of a mare that is non-Impressive bred that is N/H... Blue Eyed Zip Quarter Horse


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Easter, what does it say on the lower half of her papers where is states "This horse has an ancestor known to carry HYPP..."


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I've seen papers marked like that before, and I believe the bottom says something along the lines of AQHA recommending testing to confirm presence or absence of the disease.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just wanted to make sure.  Been awhile since I have had QH papers in hand.

Easter - Personally, I would avoid riding this horse until it was tested, but that is jmo.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking at the papers, this horse has not been tested or it would be marked on the papers. In 2007, AQHA required ALL Impressive bred foals be tested for HYPP during the registration process. This horse was born in 2003 and back then it was at the owner's discretion whether to test or not.


----------



## tomriad (Dec 26, 2011)

lovely markings


----------

